
Software Disenchantment - mping
http://tonsky.me/blog/disenchantment/
======
freetonik
Here is my response to Nikita [https://rakhim.org/2018/09/re-software-
disenchantment/](https://rakhim.org/2018/09/re-software-disenchantment/)

